
Ask HN: Why Are There So Many Dev Jobs and High Pay in the US? - marktangotango
Title says it all really, does anyone have any sources that attempt to explain this phenomenon? Maybe the question is off. Is it true that there are a lot of development jobs? Why does the US have higher pay than other countries for developers? Is this assumption true?
======
PaulHoule
The US has higher pay than peripheral or semi-peripheral countries like India,
Brazil, etc. (Of course your purchasing power is different... Imported things
are crazy expensive in Brazil, but it is cheap to go to a pizza restaurant and
people will cut the slices for you)

I don't know if the situation is better in the US relative to other core
countries such as Canada, UK, Germany, etc...

------
LarryMade2
I think you are mainly seeing the jobs in high cost areas reason for six
figures in say the bay area/silicon valley area is you need that much to
afford housing and other local expenses.

In other places the rates are lower. Though to get highly qualified skills
companies may be more competitive with the high paying areas just because such
talent are tempted by it.

